
Launching a URL Shortener in Rust Using Rocket - miqkt
http://matthias-endler.de/2017/rust-url-shortener/
======
squiguy7
I had written a URL shortener a while back to get better with web development
in Rust as well. [1]

It uses Iron and has SQLite for persistence. The code in this example has much
more syntactic sugar which is appealing.

[1]: [https://github.com/gsquire/yaus](https://github.com/gsquire/yaus)

